

Ask YC: What's a good web application monitoring tool? - richesh

Looking for some insight on which tool is the best for monitoring web applications.  Ideally want a dashboard type setup, where I can see my logs from web server, hibernate stats, HTTP request/response stats, errors, JMX monitoring and all.<p>Thanks in advance!
======
iamdave
Doesn't firebug do some of this?

